# Protecting children in school zones.



## Brian Richter (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi my name is Brian, me and my friend Daniel are doing research on the attitudes and perceptions of speeding through school zones, and would like you to participate in this survey. I'm not sure in the area of mother hood, but children's safety is important to us. The link to the survey is attatched below below.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1FLlIcZSGfObxsKiXOL4sRJX3YqYlxCUWbzfWOww_IpM/viewform?usp=send_form


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

Research for what goal? Are you working independently or with a group or organization? It might help you to get responses if we knew more about what this information will be used for, who is using it, what will be done with it, etc. 

I wish you luck!


----------

